# after 2.6.37 --> 2.6.38 cant mount cdrom

## SMHooligaN

hi

after changeing kernel i lost my cdrom (can't mount cdrom)

Here is output of ls -l /dev

Like you see, there is no cdrw, cdrom, sr0, dvd...  and no link to point cdrom.

Everithing is cool in 2.6.37 

Do i miss someting in kernel?

```
ls -l /dev 

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10, 235 Jun 16  2011 autofs

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      360 Jun 16  2011 block

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root       60 Jun 16  2011 bus

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     5520 Jun 16 13:00 char

crw------- 1 root root   5,   1 Jun 16 13:00 console

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       11 Jun 16  2011 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root       80 Jun 16  2011 cpu

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10,  61 Jun 16  2011 cpu_dma_latency

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root      120 Jun 16  2011 disk

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       13 Jun 16  2011 fd -> /proc/self/fd

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root   1,   7 Jun 16  2011 full

srwxrwxrwx 1 root root        0 Jun 16 13:00 gpmctl

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10, 228 Jun 16  2011 hpet

crw-rw---- 1 root root  89,   0 Jun 16  2011 i2c-0

crw-rw---- 1 root root  89,   1 Jun 16 13:00 i2c-1

crw-rw---- 1 root root  89,   2 Jun 16 13:00 i2c-2

crw-rw---- 1 root root  89,   3 Jun 16 13:00 i2c-3

prw------- 1 root root        0 Jun 16  2011 initctl

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root      220 Jun 16  2011 input

crw-rw---- 1 root root   1,  11 Jun 16  2011 kmsg

srw-rw-rw- 1 root root        0 Jun 16 13:00 log

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   7,   0 Jun 16  2011 loop0

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   7,   1 Jun 16  2011 loop1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   7,   2 Jun 16  2011 loop2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   7,   3 Jun 16  2011 loop3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   7,   4 Jun 16  2011 loop4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   7,   5 Jun 16  2011 loop5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   7,   6 Jun 16  2011 loop6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   7,   7 Jun 16  2011 loop7

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       60 Jun 16  2011 mapper

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10, 227 Jun 16  2011 mcelog

crw-r----- 1 root kmem   1,   1 Jun 16  2011 mem

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10,  60 Jun 16  2011 network_latency

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10,  59 Jun 16  2011 network_throughput

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root   1,   3 Jun 16  2011 null

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Jun 16 13:00 nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Jun 16 13:00 nvidiactl

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       60 Jun 16  2011 pktcdvd

crw-r----- 1 root kmem   1,   4 Jun 16  2011 port

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10,   1 Jun 16  2011 psaux

crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty    5,   2 Jun 16 13:09 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        0 Jun 16  2011 pts

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   0 Jun 16  2011 ptyp0

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   1 Jun 16  2011 ptyp1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   2 Jun 16  2011 ptyp2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   3 Jun 16  2011 ptyp3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   4 Jun 16  2011 ptyp4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   5 Jun 16  2011 ptyp5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   6 Jun 16  2011 ptyp6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   7 Jun 16  2011 ptyp7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   8 Jun 16  2011 ptyp8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,   9 Jun 16  2011 ptyp9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  10 Jun 16  2011 ptypa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  11 Jun 16  2011 ptypb

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  12 Jun 16  2011 ptypc

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  13 Jun 16  2011 ptypd

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  14 Jun 16  2011 ptype

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  15 Jun 16  2011 ptypf

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  16 Jun 16  2011 ptyq0

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  17 Jun 16  2011 ptyq1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  18 Jun 16  2011 ptyq2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  19 Jun 16  2011 ptyq3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  20 Jun 16  2011 ptyq4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  21 Jun 16  2011 ptyq5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  22 Jun 16  2011 ptyq6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  23 Jun 16  2011 ptyq7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  24 Jun 16  2011 ptyq8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  25 Jun 16  2011 ptyq9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  26 Jun 16  2011 ptyqa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  27 Jun 16  2011 ptyqb

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  28 Jun 16  2011 ptyqc

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  29 Jun 16  2011 ptyqd

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  30 Jun 16  2011 ptyqe

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  31 Jun 16  2011 ptyqf

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  32 Jun 16  2011 ptyr0

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  33 Jun 16  2011 ptyr1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  34 Jun 16  2011 ptyr2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  35 Jun 16  2011 ptyr3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  36 Jun 16  2011 ptyr4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  37 Jun 16  2011 ptyr5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  38 Jun 16  2011 ptyr6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  39 Jun 16  2011 ptyr7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  40 Jun 16  2011 ptyr8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  41 Jun 16  2011 ptyr9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  42 Jun 16  2011 ptyra

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  43 Jun 16  2011 ptyrb

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  44 Jun 16  2011 ptyrc

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  45 Jun 16  2011 ptyrd

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  46 Jun 16  2011 ptyre

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  47 Jun 16  2011 ptyrf

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  48 Jun 16  2011 ptys0

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  49 Jun 16  2011 ptys1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  50 Jun 16  2011 ptys2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  51 Jun 16  2011 ptys3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  52 Jun 16  2011 ptys4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  53 Jun 16  2011 ptys5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  54 Jun 16  2011 ptys6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  55 Jun 16  2011 ptys7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  56 Jun 16  2011 ptys8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  57 Jun 16  2011 ptys9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  58 Jun 16  2011 ptysa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  59 Jun 16  2011 ptysb

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  60 Jun 16  2011 ptysc

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  61 Jun 16  2011 ptysd

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  62 Jun 16  2011 ptyse

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    2,  63 Jun 16  2011 ptysf

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root   1,   8 Jun 16  2011 random

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        4 Jun 16 12:59 root -> sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        4 Jun 16  2011 rtc -> rtc0

crw-rw---- 1 root root 254,   0 Jun 16  2011 rtc0

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   8,   0 Jun 16  2011 sda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   8,   1 Jun 16 12:59 sda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   8,   2 Jun 16  2011 sda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   8,   3 Jun 16 12:59 sda3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   8,   4 Jun 16  2011 sda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   8,   5 Jun 16  2011 sda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   8,   6 Jun 16  2011 sda6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk   8,   7 Jun 16  2011 sda7

crw-rw---- 1 root disk  21,   0 Jun 16  2011 sg0

drwxrwxrwt 2 root root       60 Jun 16 13:00 shm

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root      180 Jun 16  2011 snd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        4 Jun 16  2011 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        4 Jun 16  2011 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        4 Jun 16  2011 stdout -> fd/1

crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty    5,   0 Jun 16  2011 tty

crw--w---- 1 root root   4,   0 Jun 16  2011 tty0

crw------- 1 root tty    4,   1 Jun 16 13:00 tty1

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  10 Jun 16 12:59 tty10

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  11 Jun 16 12:59 tty11

crw------- 1 root root   4,  12 Jun 16 13:05 tty12

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  13 Jun 16  2011 tty13

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  14 Jun 16  2011 tty14

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  15 Jun 16  2011 tty15

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  16 Jun 16  2011 tty16

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  17 Jun 16  2011 tty17

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  18 Jun 16  2011 tty18

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  19 Jun 16  2011 tty19

crw------- 1 root root   4,   2 Jun 16 13:00 tty2

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  20 Jun 16  2011 tty20

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  21 Jun 16  2011 tty21

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  22 Jun 16  2011 tty22

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  23 Jun 16  2011 tty23

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  24 Jun 16  2011 tty24

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  25 Jun 16  2011 tty25

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  26 Jun 16  2011 tty26

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  27 Jun 16  2011 tty27

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  28 Jun 16  2011 tty28

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  29 Jun 16  2011 tty29

crw------- 1 root root   4,   3 Jun 16 13:00 tty3

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  30 Jun 16  2011 tty30

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  31 Jun 16  2011 tty31

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  32 Jun 16  2011 tty32

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  33 Jun 16  2011 tty33

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  34 Jun 16  2011 tty34

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  35 Jun 16  2011 tty35

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  36 Jun 16  2011 tty36

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  37 Jun 16  2011 tty37

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  38 Jun 16  2011 tty38

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  39 Jun 16  2011 tty39

crw------- 1 root root   4,   4 Jun 16 13:00 tty4

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  40 Jun 16  2011 tty40

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  41 Jun 16  2011 tty41

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  42 Jun 16  2011 tty42

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  43 Jun 16  2011 tty43

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  44 Jun 16  2011 tty44

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  45 Jun 16  2011 tty45

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  46 Jun 16  2011 tty46

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  47 Jun 16  2011 tty47

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  48 Jun 16  2011 tty48

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  49 Jun 16  2011 tty49

crw------- 1 root root   4,   5 Jun 16 13:00 tty5

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  50 Jun 16  2011 tty50

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  51 Jun 16  2011 tty51

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  52 Jun 16  2011 tty52

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  53 Jun 16  2011 tty53

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  54 Jun 16  2011 tty54

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  55 Jun 16  2011 tty55

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  56 Jun 16  2011 tty56

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  57 Jun 16  2011 tty57

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  58 Jun 16  2011 tty58

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  59 Jun 16  2011 tty59

crw------- 1 root root   4,   6 Jun 16 13:00 tty6

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  60 Jun 16  2011 tty60

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  61 Jun 16  2011 tty61

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  62 Jun 16  2011 tty62

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,  63 Jun 16  2011 tty63

crw--w---- 1 root root   4,   7 Jun 16 12:59 tty7

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,   8 Jun 16 12:59 tty8

crw--w---- 1 root tty    4,   9 Jun 16 12:59 tty9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   0 Jun 16  2011 ttyp0

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   1 Jun 16  2011 ttyp1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   2 Jun 16  2011 ttyp2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   3 Jun 16  2011 ttyp3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   4 Jun 16  2011 ttyp4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   5 Jun 16  2011 ttyp5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   6 Jun 16  2011 ttyp6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   7 Jun 16  2011 ttyp7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   8 Jun 16  2011 ttyp8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,   9 Jun 16  2011 ttyp9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  10 Jun 16  2011 ttypa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  11 Jun 16  2011 ttypb

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  12 Jun 16  2011 ttypc

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  13 Jun 16  2011 ttypd

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  14 Jun 16  2011 ttype

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  15 Jun 16  2011 ttypf

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  16 Jun 16  2011 ttyq0

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  17 Jun 16  2011 ttyq1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  18 Jun 16  2011 ttyq2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  19 Jun 16  2011 ttyq3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  20 Jun 16  2011 ttyq4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  21 Jun 16  2011 ttyq5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  22 Jun 16  2011 ttyq6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  23 Jun 16  2011 ttyq7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  24 Jun 16  2011 ttyq8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  25 Jun 16  2011 ttyq9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  26 Jun 16  2011 ttyqa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  27 Jun 16  2011 ttyqb

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  28 Jun 16  2011 ttyqc

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  29 Jun 16  2011 ttyqd

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  30 Jun 16  2011 ttyqe

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  31 Jun 16  2011 ttyqf

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  32 Jun 16  2011 ttyr0

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  33 Jun 16  2011 ttyr1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  34 Jun 16  2011 ttyr2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  35 Jun 16  2011 ttyr3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  36 Jun 16  2011 ttyr4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  37 Jun 16  2011 ttyr5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  38 Jun 16  2011 ttyr6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  39 Jun 16  2011 ttyr7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  40 Jun 16  2011 ttyr8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  41 Jun 16  2011 ttyr9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  42 Jun 16  2011 ttyra

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  43 Jun 16  2011 ttyrb

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  44 Jun 16  2011 ttyrc

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  45 Jun 16  2011 ttyrd

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  46 Jun 16  2011 ttyre

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  47 Jun 16  2011 ttyrf

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  48 Jun 16  2011 ttys0

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  49 Jun 16  2011 ttys1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  50 Jun 16  2011 ttys2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  51 Jun 16  2011 ttys3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  52 Jun 16  2011 ttys4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  53 Jun 16  2011 ttys5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  54 Jun 16  2011 ttys6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  55 Jun 16  2011 ttys7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  56 Jun 16  2011 ttys8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  57 Jun 16  2011 ttys9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  58 Jun 16  2011 ttysa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  59 Jun 16  2011 ttysb

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  60 Jun 16  2011 ttysc

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  61 Jun 16  2011 ttysd

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  62 Jun 16  2011 ttyse

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    3,  63 Jun 16  2011 ttysf

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root   1,   9 Jun 16  2011 urandom

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   0 Jun 16  2011 vcs

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   1 Jun 16  2011 vcs1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,  10 Jun 16 12:59 vcs10

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,  11 Jun 16 12:59 vcs11

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,  12 Jun 16 12:59 vcs12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   2 Jun 16 12:59 vcs2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   3 Jun 16 12:59 vcs3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   4 Jun 16 12:59 vcs4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   5 Jun 16 12:59 vcs5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   6 Jun 16 12:59 vcs6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   7 Jun 16 12:59 vcs7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   8 Jun 16 12:59 vcs8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7,   9 Jun 16 12:59 vcs9

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 128 Jun 16  2011 vcsa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 129 Jun 16  2011 vcsa1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 138 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa10

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 139 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa11

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 140 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 130 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 131 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 132 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 133 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 134 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 135 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 136 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty    7, 137 Jun 16 12:59 vcsa9

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10,  63 Jun 16  2011 vga_arbiter

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10, 130 Jun 16  2011 watchdog

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root   1,   5 Jun 16  2011 zero

```

----------

## ultraincognito

What is sg0?

I haven't /dev/cdrom after upgrade too, but my /dev/hda is works.

----------

## VoidMage

What's your kernel config for 2.6.38 ?

Any notable changes in syslog ?

----------

## ultraincognito

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> What's your kernel config for 2.6.38 ?

 

I use driver ide-cd for my cdrom.

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Any notable changes in syslog ?

 

Nothing interesting.

I have created rule:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="hdc", SYMLINK+="cdrom", GROUP="cdrom"
```

and now I have symlink /dev/cdrom.

----------

## VoidMage

ide-cd has been deprecated for quite awhile.

----------

## ultraincognito

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> ide-cd has been deprecated for quite awhile.

 

My computer is 6 years. His IDE is ATA. There is an alternative driver for it?

----------

## VoidMage

See libata migration threads.

----------

